# The water cube in Beijing it`s really！



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

bire nest and water cube


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

water in daytime


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

at night


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Bachy Soletanche (Aug 19, 2005)

Err.. What is it?


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

Pool Hall


----------



## Brummyboy92 (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont like it in the daytime, not sure why. However that last pic makes this look bloody amazing, I love it at night.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah...looks pretty bad at day (atleast according to the pics posted in this thread). Night time is a completely different story. I think one reason that it doesn't look as good as it should is the edges and the corners. Those are straight lines. If they were to make it "bubbly" like the rest of the building, it would have appeared more organic, which is something that would have made it look amazing even in bright day light.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

koolio said:


> Yeah...looks pretty bad at day (atleast according to the pics posted in this thread). Night time is a completely different story. I think one reason that it doesn't look as good as it should is the edges and the corners. Those are straight lines. If they were to make it "bubbly" like the rest of the building, it would have appeared more organic, which is something that would have made it look amazing even in bright day light.


water *cube*


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

wow, first time i see the completed building. looks fantastic :cheers:


----------



## Unionstation13 (Aug 31, 2006)

I wish it was more curvy. I like the water affect thats kind of cool but it looks bland and boxy.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

02tonyl said:


> water *cube*


Uhh...what does that have to do with the building looking better?


----------



## tonkster (Nov 15, 2007)

looks great from the outside.

However, the inside looks a bit messy, wont the roof cast lots of shadows over the pool?


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

i quite like it... its a very wierd structure but in a good way.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome kay:.


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it  It's really cool, especially at night!


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

BBC found a crack on it already as well :lol: Link
Anyway the exterior is quite impressive, as most of the venues, the interior seems not as good though.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

koolio said:


> Yeah...looks pretty bad at day (atleast according to the pics posted in this thread). Night time is a completely different story. I think one reason that it doesn't look as good as it should is the edges and the corners. Those are straight lines. If they were to make it "bubbly" like the rest of the building, it would have appeared more organic, which is something that would have made it look amazing even in bright day light.



What`s the meanning of "bad"? is it ugly？ or it makes you feel bad? So could i have the reason for the later one ? Yeah You have freedom to criticize the design from your role but where the water cube`s significance depend on is it !


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyway the exterior is quite impressive
______________________

this is the very purpose of authorities I think they have managed what they want~


----------



## Yrmom247 (Jan 16, 2008)

koolio said:


> Yeah...looks pretty bad at day (atleast according to the pics posted in this thread). Night time is a completely different story. I think one reason that it doesn't look as good as it should is the edges and the corners. Those are straight lines. If they were to make it "bubbly" like the rest of the building, it would have appeared more organic, which is something that would have made it look amazing even in bright day light.


When bubbles are bunched together thats what they look like. It is organic.


----------



## trippw (Jan 31, 2008)

*Water Cube pictures and video*

Treehugger has some awesome pictures and video. And talks about the building's green-ness.



> But it does more than look cool. The 100,000 square meters of the Teflon-like translucent plastic ETFE that make up the building's bubble cladding allow in more solar heat than glass, making it easier to heat the building, and resulting in a 30 percent reduction in energy costs. That's especially important for a swimming pool, which requires an enormous amount of heating. (Though the building's ETFE was manufactured abroad, meaning more pollution in construction than would there have been with locally available materials, designers emphasize that the energy savings are substantial, equivalent to covering the roof in solar panels.)


----------



## mexictoluca (Dec 27, 2007)

.........its ugly
but at night its nice
http://cordeza.myminicity.com/:nuts:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

The last pic was nice, the other night pics werent

I dunno, this, together with the nest, is not impressing me.


----------



## AATAATAATAAT (Feb 8, 2008)

See more pics of water cube in this thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=288068&page=15


----------

